# Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?



## igler (19. Januar 2006)

Da Die Aufzuchtbecken so teuer sind habe ich gedacht welche selber zu bauen.In der Größe so 2,5m lang 1,5m breit und 0,9-1,0 m hoch.
Eine Konstruktion z.b aus 6/6 Kantholz dann OSB  Platten und dann Teichfolie oder Gewebeplane rein.Hat so etwas schon mal einer versucht oder hat jemand eine bessere Lösung.?


----------



## esox_105 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

http://cgi.ebay.de/IBC-Wassertank-1000l-Regenwassertank-Regentonne_W0QQitemZ7737277897QQcategoryZ30498QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Wenn man die Tanks oben aufschneidet, wär das was?


----------



## Timmie (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

Bei deiner Konstruktion würde wahrscheinlich der Wasserdruck das Becken sprengen.
Mein Vorschlag:
Becken aus Ytong oder Kalksandstein mauern. Boden mit Filz auslegen. Becken mit Teichfolie auslegen. Ränder verkleben. In den Boden der Teichfolie ein X ritzen und dann einen beliebig großen "Anschluss verkleben. Hieran die Filteranlage anschliessen. Darauf achten, das der Anschluss tiefergelegt ist als der Rest des Beckenboden. Filteranlage selberbauen + gute Pumpe kaufen. Futterautomaten über eine Logo! ansteuern. 
:m professionelles Aufzuchtsbecken ist fertig.

Wenn jemand ne bessere und günstigere Alternative weiß,  würde mich das auch interessieren


----------



## igler (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

Sicherlich hast du recht daß der Wasserdruck ein Problem ist daher habe ich gedacht das ganze mit Rispenband auszusteifen vor allem die Ecken mit Beton befestigen .An das mauern habe ich auch schon gedacht Innen ja kein problem aber der keller gehört mir nicht auf meiner Teichanlage müssen aber 2 Becken gebaut werden und zwar je 100qm weil ich den Wasserspiegel anheben muß, ich weiß nicht ob ich dafür eine Baugenehmigung brauche ausserdem müsste erstmal ein Sockel aus Beton gegossen werden und ich weiß nicht ob 30 cm ausreichen nicht daß sich das ganze im Winter durch den Bodenfrost anhebt und Risse entstehen. 


​


----------



## Sxxlflx (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

die kosten der baumaterialien für ein becken dieser größe würden den rahmen sprengen im vergleich zu einem glasbecken aus dem handel. günstige becken dieser größe findet man bei ebay...im baumarkt könntest du auch fündig werden...oder muß es unbedingt eine solche plastikwanne sein?

das größte problem aber wird sein das bei einem eigenbaubecken dieser art wohl keine versicherung was zahlt wenn es wirklich platzt...und unterschätze den wasserdruck nicht...


----------



## friggler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

Bei 123 gab es im Sommer regelmässig Angebote von BW Wasserbehältern. Die genaue Bezeichnung  oder einen Anbieter weiss Ich leider nicht mehr.

Wenn Ich mich recht erinnere waren die rechteckig - wie ein Swimmingpool (oben offen) der in einem Rohrgestell aufgehängt wird. Das Fassungsvermögen war glaube Ich 5000 oder 25000 Liter.
Das BW-Material denke Ich sollte halten,  dann noch zerlegbar und transportabel, und für Trinkwasser...

Hatte damals kurz überlegt mir sowas als Notunterkunft für meine Fische zu holen wenn mal wieder Teichpflege angesagt ist. Da meine Pfütze nur ca. 5000L hat waren die zu gross für mich aber u.U für deine Zwecke brauchbar. 
Diesen Sommer werde Ich mir einen 2500 L Quick-Up Swimmingpool dafür holen. Kostet mit Pumpe ca. 80 Euro, dürfte aber als Aufzuchtbecken eher ungeeignet sein.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## igler (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

Was meinst du bei 123 gab es, was ist denn BW Material?


----------



## esox_105 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

BW = Bundeswehr


----------



## friggler (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

Sorry hab erst jetzt hier reingeschaut...
 Es wurden bei Ebay solche Becken aus Armeebeständen angeboten. Ich meine es war von der Bundeswehr.
 Hatte gehofft dir einen Link reinstellen zu können hab nur einen ungeeigneten rundum geschlossenen Behälter gefunden. Scheinbar werden aktuell keine in der Art wie Ich meine eingestellt oder Ich hab falsche Suchbegriffe verwendet.

 Wenn dir 1000l (120x100x120) reichen wäre das u.U. ein Tip:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wassertank-1000-...738171736QQcategoryZ30498QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Deckel müsstest du aufschneiden, aber durch das Stahlgestell könnte der halten-ggf. kann einer der Verkäufer dazu eine Aussage treffen.
 Davon werden recht viele Angeboten und kosten weniger als das Material beim Selbstbau...

 Gruß
 Andreas


----------



## bmt_hethske (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

Ich hab so ein Becken vor ein paar Jahren gebaut.
Mein Becken war 8 m³ groß, (2 mal 3 Meter) und ca. 1,30  tief. Man muss jedoch auf stabile Hölzer achten und stabile Winkel zum zusammenschrauben nehmen. Ausserdem muss eine Teichfolie von 1 mm Dicke her. Man braucht ca. 30 m² für meine Beckengröße. Das Hälterbecken muss zur hälfte eingegraben werden, da sonst der Druck zu groß wird. 

Ich habe meins zu Haltung von Forellen genutzt. Kann sonst auch Bilder zeigen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## igler (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken selber bauen?*

Ja, stell mal bitte ein paar Bilder rein.
Bin noch auf die Idee gekommen das ganze aus Flachstahl zu schweißen,
zwei Kränze miteinander im Abstand der Höhe mit Pfosten zusammenschweißen 
und mit Blech auskleiden.
MfG


----------

